# Another of of my 'oddities' Reverse Burmese?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It looks like reverse Burmese. What do you think?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Is chocolate fox?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I know there seems to be a reverse siamese type floating about out there, is this one?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

it looks like just a really bad chocolate - light colour and light nose.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Heather on that, its more than likely a self with poor colour coverage.

As for colour, it will probably be a c dilute something or other.

Reverse siameses are not something that is genetically created, they are beige mice selectively bred to have the lighter noses and tail sets that are a fault in self mice 

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Probably right, Willow. It doesn't show as well in the photo as in person. The white around the ears is very noticeable.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

So technically you could call this a reverse burmese, since it is virtually equivalent to reverse siamese in that it is a soid coloured mouse with poor colour saturation causing what looks like 'light points'.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha! Totally true. Personally the light points will always make me growl though, something i had to fight against when i was breeding... That and light tummies :roll:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Blast those light tummies! The bane of my agouti!


----------

